# Routes from Zaragoza to Costa del Azahar



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

We are heading for Spain in early January, initially to the Costa del Azahar north of Valencia. Most people I have spoken to recommend the A23 from Zaragoza to Sagunto and then back along the coast.

Looking at the map, however, the N232 looks more direct but a lot twistier!

I would appreciate nay advice on the merits of the two routes.

Thanks in advance.

Roger


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Can't speak for the N232 but the A23 is a smashing road and one I would recommend everytime. It's a free, fairly new motorway and not over busy. 

Sal


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Same here A23 everytime, time of year may also be a factor maybe better to stay on the main route in winter.
However be interesting to hear if anyone has done that other route. I looked at a few google map images and looks very scenic in places...


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I haven't travelled that route myself because I was told that it was tortuous and difficult in places, I would agree the relatively free motorway standard dual carriageway from Zaragoza to Sagunto is the way to go. Put the cruise control on and enjoy!


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

We travelled back on the A23 from Benicassim this year, a great free motorway, no services actually directly on the motorway, but plenty where you come off at a junction to a nearby town so no problems really. 200 miles to Benicassim from the municipal camping at Zaragoza


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Roger

The N232 is ok but it will cost you a lot more in fuel because apart from the twists and turns it’s quite hilly and in the winter some parts of this road can get very icy especially in parts that are shaded so if you go this route be careful.

The A23 is very open and this time of year you can get snow blowing across the road but the road is always kept open.
With the A23 you dive at a steady pace, as it doesn’t have any sharp bends or winding parts. There is plenty of fuel available but you will have to leave the highway but it’s still the best route but of course it’s up to so good luck and have a safe journey.

Regards
Ray


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

If you pull off the motorway at Sarrion there is a Repsol station a couple of hundred yards away, this is the easiest one to use. Also has a very large parking area which is convenient to use for lunch/tea stop.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their help. Minds are now made up, it's the A23!

Roger


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Good place to overnight here
http://www.lapaca.org/areas/ficha_area.php?area_id=99
Zarragoza close to motorway,free water and dump and hook up but very basic.Lorry park owned by motorhome owner.


----------

